# Newbie help...



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

hey fellas...dont know too much bout cars trying to learn...started getting into cars after i went to a car show...just got an alitima 2.5....i was wondering if you guys could help me out....
1. i wanted to know what mods can i put increase HP and Torque...
2. I'm gonna get a like a body kit, rims...what type of tires and breaks should i put in...for serious performance
thnx
Wolf


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

wolf92885 said:


> *hey fellas...dont know too much bout cars trying to learn...started getting into cars after i went to a car show...just got an alitima 2.5....i was wondering if you guys could help me out....
> 1. i wanted to know what mods can i put increase HP and Torque...
> 2. I'm gonna get a like a body kit, rims...what type of tires and breaks should i put in...for serious performance
> thnx
> Wolf *


Why not just surf the forum and read up on what everyone else has posted? 

Or you can "Search".


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Yes, and read up on your TSB's also.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Since you have the 2.5 all the mods you're looking for, except exhaust is the same for the Spec V.

Search here, b15sentra.net and thevboard.com


----------

